# Connect PC to TV with VGA connections



## CanaDan (Sep 22, 2007)

Now what about a straight VGA to VGA connection?

I was able to connect my old PC to my LG 42" plasma, but when I connect my new PC, I get no valid signal. 

Could/would this be my video card?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

CanaDan said:


> Could/would this be my video card?


Does a computer monitor work from the VGA connector on the computer?

If so, your problem may just be a matter of the current video resolution and signal timing of your video card not matching a video resolution and signal timing supported by your TV.

The TV owner's manual may include a specifications section that lists the supported computer video modes. You then need to see if the video controller card supports any of them.

I am going to ask a moderator to split this off into a new post.


----------



## CanaDan (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Chuck, much appreciated. Yeah, the computer does work with a monitor, but whenever I turn the monitor on, it flashes on the screen "Non Preset Mode Suggestion Timing 1280X1024 60 Hz"

I'll try to dig out my TV manual and see what I can find. When I do find it, where would I look to see information about my video card? This computer was given to me, and I just got it up and running and I know very little about it.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

CanaDan said:


> Thanks Chuck, much appreciated. Yeah, the computer does work with a monitor, but whenever I turn the monitor on, it flashes on the screen "Non Preset Mode Suggestion Timing 1280X1024 60 Hz"


If you are getting that message on a computer monitor and not the LG TV, your video card may be running some really strange video mode. If you can't get any display to work from the VGA connector you may want to try booting into Windows Safe Mode which runs at a standard 640x480 VGA timing that should work on most computer monitors (not TVs). You can then test different video formats on the controller card.



CanaDan said:


> I'll try to dig out my TV manual and see what I can find. When I do find it, where would I look to see information about my video card? This computer was given to me, and I just got it up and running and I know very little about it.


The TV's owner manual will not have any information on the video controller card in your computer. The TV's manual should list what video formats the TV supports. You computer's Windows Display Properties screen should give you access as to what video formats are supported by the controller card. You may have to go into Advanced Settings to see all supported video formats and not just the ones that are supported by the currently connected display.

You can then see if any of the TV's list of supported video formats is on the list of what the video controller on the computer can produce.


----------

